
Free Email Newsletter Templates - thedoods
https://dugadu.com/free-newsletter-templates/
======
Landmarks
Great selection Dugadu! Thanks for sharing a valuable resource - Landmarks
Digital

~~~
wizzwizz4
This seems a little suspicious. Are your companies affiliated?

~~~
Landmarks
No connection with Landmarks Digital. Simply found on Hacker News and found
interesting.

------
wizzwizz4
A couple of questions:

* How is this related to Tuepe?

* How does your competitor tracking work?

~~~
thedoods
We did the rebranding to Dugadu due to some Tuepe name issues. We are tracking
more than 1500 companies at the moment and you can add a specific company you
want. Right after you add the company to your list we are starting to collect
the newsletters they are sending.

